# Red Seal



## schultzie (Nov 11, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone knew anything about the red seal exam in canada???? I'm going to write tomorrow just wondering what should brush up on.....thanks


----------



## brain freeze (Oct 20, 2008)

schultzie said:


> Just wondering if anyone knew anything about the red seal exam in canada???? I'm going to write tomorrow just wondering what should brush up on.....thanks


i wrote my interprovincial in '89.

i found the exam easier than N.A.I.T.'s exam.

*hint;* do the questions you know first, then go back to the ones that you don't.

Vince


----------



## richfield (Oct 29, 2008)

it's too late now! everything you need to know tomorrow is the same stuff as you wrote today. I can't remember exactly but study materials, safety, rural septic. red seal is easier than the alberta provincial one by far.


----------



## schultzie (Nov 11, 2008)

thanks
what kind of saftey??? shoring ladders etc etc
septics i got
venting, drains all that stuff i know
just curious on the hydronic heating and specialty piping systems
thanks again!!!


----------



## richfield (Oct 29, 2008)

There will only be 1 or 2 questions on safety in the red seal so not a huge deal. read about compressors and air lines. If you have any questions on hydronic just ask. know how to size waterlines and know water treatment. know pumps, I think there is 6-7 questions on pumps


----------



## schultzie (Nov 11, 2008)

I have a printout on whats Supposed to be on the Red Seal
My question is a quick run down on hydronic transfer units???? what are they>>>> also system controls....how the work etc etc
thanks


----------



## richfield (Oct 29, 2008)

transfer units is the part of the system that actually transfers the heat to the room.
ex. radiators, baseboards, fan coil, the floor(in-floor heating), and even towel warmers.


----------



## richfield (Oct 29, 2008)

what do you specifically need to know about controls. I'll give a basic review
Operating controls are like thermostats. The thermostat calls for heat when room temp. falls.
Actuators:these react to the operating controls commands and activate devices such as valvesand are broken down into primary controls and final control elements. Primary controls would be the gas valve or a relay and are directly controlled by the operating control. The final control element is usually controlled by the primary control, like a motor. 

Limit and safety controls: these are important for your test. high/low limits, relief valves, flow switches, low water cut offs. They detect dangerous conditions and prevents operation of equipment until addressed.

does this help? i'll put a couple study tips up as well


----------



## schultzie (Nov 11, 2008)

That makes sense
thanks a lot
it does help i just have a prinout on whats supposed to be on the exam from my apprenticeship person...
We got screwed over in ontario because we are being taught ONTARIO building code and the exam is on national
so i'm a 90% student freaked out of my mind because i wasn't taught what i'm being tested on.....i appreciate all your help thanks alot
Our program is a mess
someone needs to do something i was in school for 8 weeks and my teacher just shrugs his shoulders at us


----------



## richfield (Oct 29, 2008)

indoor/outdoor controls modulates boiler water temp
modulating gas valves reduces short cycling of the boiler
boiler must have safety limit and operating control
low water cut off is required if low mass boiler is above 400 000 BTU or there is no auto make up. also there might be a clause that states you need one if all system piping is below boiler
flow switch needs 5 pipe diameters on each side


----------



## schultzie (Nov 11, 2008)

thanks for all your help
i'm going to read up on some more stuff then get a good nights rest
you really helped me out thanks alot


----------



## richfield (Oct 29, 2008)

no prob. It helps me remember when I teach, I am taking hydronic designer/installer courses and haven't studied forever because I have been so busy at work. good luck tomorrow


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Good luck to you tomorrow schultzie.


----------



## capermws (Jan 19, 2009)

I am writing as well, just wondering how you made out


----------



## Youngplumber (Jun 16, 2009)

*National Exam*

Hey I was just wondering if anyone can tell me the type of math questions I can expect to find on the exam?


----------



## bear (Jan 21, 2009)

Math - There are some questions regarding 45 deg off-sets.
eg. If "A" = the centre to centre measurement between the pipes
You would multiply "A"x 1.414 ( 1.414 is a constant number )
- This gives you the run ( at a 45 deg. ) between the 2 pipes 
but then you would have to subtract the fittings you are using to get the pipe length you need to cut.
It is all pretty easy 
Search plumbing math on the net 
- Another question would be if a run of pipe drops a 1/4" per foot how many inches will it drop over a given distance .


----------



## plumberjoe14 (Jan 12, 2011)

*red seal interprovincial*

hey i wrote the test once it was stupid nothing we learnt in class very minimal failed by two percent was wondering if anyone has answers or remembers any ? anyuthing helps a appreciate it or if anyone know if all those exam bank questions are ones they only pick from if its worth buying them for 250$ thanks


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

plumberjoe14 said:


> hey i wrote the test once it was stupid nothing we learnt in class very minimal failed by two percent was wondering if anyone has answers or remembers any ? anyuthing helps a appreciate it or if anyone know if all those exam bank questions are ones they only pick from if its worth buying them for 250$ thanks


That's a helluva 1st post...:whistling2:

Siccum Hamster....:thumbup:


----------



## plumbing tutor (Aug 8, 2009)

plumberjoe14 said:


> hey i wrote the test once it was stupid nothing we learnt in class very minimal failed by two percent was wondering if anyone has answers or remembers any ? anyuthing helps a appreciate it or if anyone know if all those exam bank questions are ones they only pick from if its worth buying them for 250$ thanks


 Joe, I wrote spur of the moment and passed the first time. I had my Plumbing Licence Certificate of Qualification from way back (1993) That was a time when you were tested on what you were taught in Trade School. Now we (Ontarions) have adopted the Red Seal Exam. This exam is based on the NOA, mainly from Alberta and BC. The MAH and the Colleges and Universities both say your in-school portion of your apprenticeship (720 hours) out of 9000 hours are to prepare you to be a well rounded plumber. Meaning you will learn a little of everything. The responsibility lies on your employer to train you to be able to pass the Red Seal Exam. When was the last time you looked at your Apprenticeship Standards book. You know the grey book you received when you signed on as an apprentice? Once you have that signed off, then you should be ready to write and pass the first time. PS. you should be strong in math, problem solving and critical thinking. PS. You are correct in that there is a bank of questions but I doubt you could find it for $250.00:no:


----------



## seanny deep (Jan 28, 2012)

When i wrote mine i thought i faied miserably ended up with 78% not great but it was more of an english exam then a plumbing exam. All in all just read the question and decifer what there ACTUALLY asking you and know your code book and youll do fine.


----------



## coast to coast (Feb 17, 2012)

I don't know when u wrote your's but 6 yrs ago I studied water treatment big time because at the time I didn't have much experience dealing with them . I mean alot of time . Ya not one dam ? . Best advise is study it all and study your ass off .


----------

